# Desperately seeking tyres



## JP1

Hi all,
I need urgently for impending mot, two new motorhome tyres 215/70/R15/CP , continental,michelin,pirelli etc .Seems as though there is a shortage in the south west as I've tried kwikfit,national and ats, they all say that they can't get them for at least the next month maybe longer. Not sure why this is so but that's what I'm being told.
Anybody know for sure where I can get some.
regards.
JP1


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

www.etyres.co.uk

and they will fit them at home for you.
Great service

Dave p


----------



## trek

A friend couldn't get any either in S.Wales two weeks ago so he got them from Mytyres only took a couple of days to deliver & his local tyre company (who couldnt get any ) fitted them

see the link below for Michelin Agilis M+S Campers at £126.90 with special off if you buy 4

page forward & backwards to see other brands & winter tyres available

mytyres


----------



## vanny

Company I've used for the car is "black circles" on tinternet they will have a fitter near you. Worth a look.

Vanny


----------



## JP1

Thanks Guys I've contacted all three and will wait to see what they come back with.
regards.
JP1


----------



## lindyloot

if you are near to yeovil try tyres 2u uk 01935 848664, they are a mobile tyre supply and fit company.


----------



## JP1

Seems as though nobody has the tyres I need in stock, all the major suppliers in the country have been checked and it's official, the wait is arround two months for the next delivery.
A couple of the internet companies "claim" to have them in stock and have asked me to pay for them online and they will be delivered within two days, but one dealer I called at today checked them as a trade enquiry and they had no stock, so I guess they were just after my money and then tell me that they have to wait for delivery.
I may have to resort to ebay and some secondhand ones to get me through my mot so I can leave the UK and buy some in France


----------



## BillCreer

JP1 said:


> Seems as though nobody has the tyres I need in stock, all the major suppliers in the country have been checked and it's official, the wait is arround two months for the next delivery.
> A couple of the internet companies "claim" to have them in stock and have asked me to pay for them online and they will be delivered within two days, but one dealer I called at today checked them as a trade enquiry and they had no stock, so I guess they were just after my money and then tell me that they have to wait for delivery.
> I may have to resort to ebay and some secondhand ones to get me through my mot so I can leave the UK and buy some in France


I've just done the same as you today. But I have been doing the same for a couple of months.

What about the Avons? I didn't phone about those but, as a tyre, they should be ok.


----------



## BillCreer

Was the Dealer a lady in a foreign country?


----------



## lindyloot

Have you tried Bathwick tyres or any branches of APD motor factors.

Bathwick tyres 01935 477746 (yeovil)
APD (Yeovil) 01935 415960 they do Avon tyres


----------



## cabby

did I not see someone selling tyres on here earlier which would get you out of trouble.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

Unfortunately the wrong size


----------



## RichardnGill

There is currently a global shortage of tyres at the moment.

You could try going up a tyre size if that is possible on your vehicle to see if any are available.

Tyres for Trucks and Coach's on popular size tyres and near impossible to get and have been for a few weeks now.

I guess more and more sizes are going to be hard to get. If you need tyres in the near future it might be worth ensuring stock is available.


Richard...


----------



## BillCreer

I think 16" are easier to get but going wider on 15" on a Ducato chassis (the 2000 one anyway) is not an option as there is only about 1/2" between the tyre and shocker.


----------



## JP1

Van passed its MOT test on the worn tyres, just got an advisory.
Now in France and stopped overnight in Arras to buy tyres, first 5 dealers I went to had none in stock and gave me the same story as I was getting in the UK. Leaving Arras I passed Delit tyres who had some Michelin Agilis camper in stock so I had to pay their 390 euros for two,they were fitted immediately.
So all ends well.


----------



## lufc

I am now in the same situation, trying to get 2 VANCO Camper 215 70 R15 but no-one seems to have them and 8 week wait time.
I have tried all the usual suspects and local suppliers called Continental, Pirelli and others directly but there is nothing to be had.

Anyone know where there are a couple of these or any equivalent van tyre that can be used?

Off to Belgium for the GP and need them before mid August


----------



## lufc

Sorry for the bump, but I am getting a bit desperate here to get some tyres. I have tried everywhere for vanco campervans or equivalent but no joy.

I can get DOUBLESTAR DS828 8PR 215/70 R15 109R and the supplier says they will do the job, has anyone any thoughts on using a budget tyre on their motorhome?


----------



## PeteandMe

Looks like a case of needs must. If the one's you have on at the moment are no good and you can't get the up market ones.


----------



## andyandsue

*just an idea*

use your spare and borrow a m8s and BINGO.swap em back and sort your self out in france


----------



## lufc

what spare?????

I can get these from camskill 215/70 R15 C 109S TL PIRELLI CHRONO
these are commercial van tyres, need to know if this sort of thing would suit a motorhome. 

Handbook does state 215/70 15C 109/107S or 225/70 15C 112/110S for standard ducato (excluding free time) and ducato (free time) is 215/70 R15 CP 109/107Q.

Anyone know what free time is?


----------



## BillCreer

lufc said:


> what spare?????
> 
> I can get these from camskill 215/70 R15 C 109S TL PIRELLI CHRONO
> these are commercial van tyres, need to know if this sort of thing would suit a motorhome.
> 
> Handbook does state 215/70 15C 109/107S or 225/70 15C 112/110S for standard ducato (excluding free time) and ducato (free time) is 215/70 R15 CP 109/107Q.
> 
> Anyone know what free time is?


Hi,

Is this it http://www.paradisemotorhomes.com.au/product/free-time-fiat-ducato-24ft

Are you replacing tyres because of age? If not can't you just rotate front with back and get the ones you want when you come back.


----------



## lufc

I doubt that FIAT would reference a specific model of motorhome from a specific manufacturer in the technical data section of their Ducato handbook.

Fronts are barely legal (using 20p piece check) so need new ones.

Thanks anyway


----------



## BillCreer

lufc said:


> I doubt that FIAT would reference a specific model of motorhome from a specific manufacturer in the technical data section of their Ducato handbook.
> 
> Fronts are barely legal (using 20p piece check) so need new ones.
> 
> Thanks anyway


I bet if you put the fronts on the back they would still be legal when you get back.

My problem is age. The backs are in their twelfth year and I am going away at the beginning of August.


----------



## WildThingsKev

On an x250 Ducato 225/70 r15's will fit perfectly ok and Kwikfit have Continental Vanco Contact 2 Tyre Size 225/70R15 in stock at £100 fitted. These are lower pressure commercial tyres but many prefer these as they have a higher load rating.

My winter tyres are this size, you just have to find your optimum pressures which for me was something like 20 psi less than with the camper tyres. I'm perfectly happy that this tyres size is also correct according to the Fiat manual.

Kev


----------



## lufc

*My lucky day*

On Monday I phoned local supplier and they had no vanco campers in stock. I got the number for Continental to see what they recommended but phoned supplier again by mistake. Different person answered, checked the system and told me there were two vanco campers ordered and they would be here today.

All fitted and ready for the weekend. (so 2 xtra euro lottery tickets bought for Friday as my luck is in)


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: My lucky day*



lufc said:


> On Monday I phoned local supplier and they had no vanco campers in stock. I got the number for Continental to see what they recommended but phoned supplier again by mistake. Different person answered, checked the system and told me there were two vanco campers ordered and they would be here today.
> 
> All fitted and ready for the weekend. (so 2 xtra euro lottery tickets bought for Friday as my luck is in)


Hi,
Do you still have the number of Continental?


----------



## BillCreer

Just had a phone call from ATS and I'll be going to the local depot in 30mins to have two 215x70x15 Michelin Agilis Camping fitted. (much quicker than I thought)

Yesterday I received a nice offer, through the post, from Michelin telling me to claim £25 in fuel vouchers if I bought two of their tyres.

As I haven't been able to find the tyres I wanted for six months I though I'd give them a ring. The chap on the offer line was unable to help but gave me a Michelin HQ number . The girl on that number was able to tell me that the only company that had sold any of these tyres recently was ATS so it might be worth giving them a ring.

Got through to my local depot and the guy there was able to see that there were six within the company, two in South Wales and four in Northern Ireland. He said he would be able to get any of these but thought it would be early next week before they came through.

If you need four or less give them a ring. 0800 601060


----------

